# Any 1K shooters here



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I m going to a local 1K competition tomarrow and was gonna enter just for fun but they dont have a practice before. I olnly have good dope to 600. I have a dope card that should get me close but dont want to look like an *** not hitting the paper. LoL Just seeing who else is doing it and what load your useing for it. My set up is

Remington 700 5r 24" 308win
43.0 varget 
win brass
fed 210m 
178 a max
2.810"

2550fps 

Shows right at 12.8 mills at 1K


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

4 clicks at 1k is about 40". You might not cut the paper. Lol. Too many variables. I show 12.8 mils. But I didn't look up the BC on that bullet.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Its .495. I was looking at the range yesterday. :0 1K is no punk. I didnt think going from 600to 1k would look so much further. LoL cant wait to see how this all plays out tomarrow. 

4clicks of what = 40"?


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Are you shooting at Bayou tomorrow?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*1000 yards*

I would like to get on a 1000 yard range , on the waiting list at bayou , need to get with a member to see how I can do at 1000 yards , have shot to 625 yards 
Also heard about thunder ranch out north of Austin , would like to make a trip out there for a couple days of shooting ,

My 308 loads 
175 Berger VLD 
Lapua brass
CCI 200 primer 
Varget 42.7 
3.138 base to olgive 
2565 Fps 
SD 8

Shoot well for me .


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Spent last week playing at 500 and longer I never shot the 1100 yard. 500 dope was 2.9 MRAD Scope was a Bushnell Tacital MilDot gunwas
Savage 6.5 Creedmoor 
139 Lapua cenar
New Federal brass
Wincester Primers
4350 IMR 41.0
2750fps

1st Berm 500 2nd Berm 1100


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

artys only said:


> I would like to get on a 1000 yard range , on the waiting list at bayou , need to get with a member to see how I can do at 1000 yards , have shot to 625 yards
> Also heard about thunder ranch out north of Austin , would like to make a trip out there for a couple days of shooting ,
> 
> My 308 loads
> ...


Thats the one im talking about. The comp. is there tomarrow. Did you get the email about the next orentation


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*No email*

I will have to check my work email


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

artys only said:


> I would like to get on a 1000 yard range , on the waiting list at bayou , need to get with a member to see how I can do at 1000 yards , have shot to 625 yards
> 
> .


 You've got to qualify at Bayou to get on that long range, just so you'll know: either an NRA Highpower classification or one or two other methods will suffice.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

muney pit said:


> 4clicks of what = 40"?


4/10 of a milradian.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

HydraSports said:


> 4/10 of a milradian.


Im not understanding i guess.

1mil @ 1,000 is 36"
.1 mil @ 1,000 is 3.6

4 mils @1,000 is 144"
.4 mils @ 1,000 is 14.4"

What 4/10 = near 40".

Its been a long day so give me a little room  I think were talking about something different maybe.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bigj said:


> Spent last week playing at 500 and longer I never shot the 1100 yard. 500 dope was 2.9 MRAD Scope was a Bushnell Tacital MilDot gunwas
> Savage 6.5 Creedmoor
> 139 Lapua cenar
> New Federal brass
> ...


Wow where is that range? Is it public or anyway to brib my way in  Have beer , will travel. LoL


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

muney pit said:


> Im not understanding i guess.
> 
> 1mil @ 1,000 is 36"
> 
> ...


That is the simple math of it but at that distance the BC of the bullet, air temp, humidity, actual stability of the bullet, etc play a big part in the actual ballistics. My ballistics software, which takes most of those things into consideration, shows about 40" of drop difference in .4 mils at 1000 yds on the 308 load that I have pre-loaded and randomly picked for this exercise. Difference between 12.8 milradian and 12.4 milrads. I wasn't really trying to be exact, more a joke really, to reflect the difficulty if " hitting the paper" on the first session at 1k. That's all.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

HydraSports said:


> That is the simple math of it but at that distance the BC of the bullet, air temp, humidity, actual stability of the bullet, etc play a big part in the actual ballistics. My ballistics software, which takes most of those things into consideration, shows about 40" of drop difference in .4 mils at 1000 yds on the 308 load that I have pre-loaded and randomly picked for this exercise. Difference between 12.8 milradian and 12.4 milrads. I wasn't really trying to be exact, more a joke really, to reflect the difficulty if " hitting the paper" on the first session at 1k. That's all.


Ahh. Gotcha now. We went up there today and just watched. I was gonna enter untill the guy started spouting off all the procedures and time limits. He madenit sound way worse than it was. I went in with the mind set of just jump in and get your feet wet but he changed my mind. The other real problem was my back just couldnt handle the walking,standing , back and forth stuff. We left before they finshed because of that. Im hopeing if i just get myself involved that it wont be as bad. Still looking forward to shooting it though.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very cool. Don't let a bad back stop you. Lord knows I would have been done years ago. Remember, better living through chemistry. Lol.


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

I shoot a Larue OBR in 16" at 1K and a DTA SRS 338 lapua out to a mile. The mile shot is fun but not very productive! Best day was early in the morning with very little wind. Its addictive.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

i shot at a 1000 n past out to 2000 all the time. i'm lucky enough to have my on range on our ranch that i set up. i'm going out today to get my new 338 wsm pistol dialed in n dope out to 1000.
i run some hog hunts on the ranch each year after deer season with some long shot opportunities. And plenty time to shot out to 2000+ if any one is interested


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

hillbilly deluxe said:


> i shot at a 1000 n past out to 2000 all the time. i'm lucky enough to have my on range on our ranch that i set up. i'm going out today to get my new 338 wsm pistol dialed in n dope out to 1000.
> i run some hog hunts on the ranch each year after deer season with some long shot opportunities. And plenty time to shot out to 2000+ if any one is interested


Hell ya. That sounds fun. Sounds like the perfect spot to stretch the legs on the 50 too.  I have been trying to shoot a hog with that gun ever since I got it. LoL


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

muney pit said:


> Hell ya. That sounds fun. Sounds like the perfect spot to stretch the legs on the 50 too.  I have been trying to shoot a hog with that gun ever since I got it. LoL


Yep i have a 50BMG as well, fun to shoot but dam it blows dust every where. thats why i'm building a shooting trailer so i can shoot it off the ground and not get so much dust on every thing. 
i was out to day with a friend ended up helping him all day and didnt shoot much my self but was able to get him on at a 1000 with a 338 edge i built for him. first time he has ever shot pasted 400 he's hooked. if you want to come out just pm me and i'll get you the info. i have room for a group of 6. but bring a ton of tannerite and i'll show u how clean a hog fast:rotfl:


----------

